# Transfert compte Hotmail vers Gmail ?



## iValentin (25 Juillet 2010)

Salut a tous,

J'ai une adresse de messagerie avec Hotmail, mais, ayant l'iPad, j'ai du changer de compte et passer sur Gmail. J'ai donc réussi a récupérer les e-mails de mon ancienne adresse hotmail, mais j'ai remarque qu'il y avait un ENORME décalage entre le moment où je reçois un mail chez Hotmail, et le moment où le mail apparaît dans ma boite mail de l'iPad ("Mail" dans le menu principal).

Existe-il donc une solution pour ne plus avoir ce décalage ?


Merci beaucoup.

Valentin.


----------



## twinworld (25 Juillet 2010)

je comprends pas bien, le décalage, c'est entre votre boîte Hotmail et votre adresse Gmail sur l'iPad ?


----------



## iValentin (26 Juillet 2010)

Oui, enfin il y a eu retard entre l'arrivée d'un mail chez Hotmail, et au moment ou je le reçois dans ma boite mail (Gmail) de mon iPad.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

Le retard c'est normal: gmail va vérifier toutes les 20 minutes sur hotmail (compte POP) s'il n'y a rien de neuf. Avec gmail c'est en IMAP et la synchronisation est instantanée, ou presque.


----------



## Dagui (26 Juillet 2010)

Oui, et de toute façon, il y a souvent un décalage. J'ai la même chose avec mon compte yahoo! que j'ai relié à mon gmail. Il arrive un peu plus tard dans ma messagerie gmail, ce qui fait que des fois je lis 2 fois le même mail, une fois lorsqu'il n'était que sur yahoo, et la deuxième quand il vient d'arriver sur gmail.

Et le gros soucis avec hotmail, lié au protocol POP, c'est qu'il aura beau être lu dans l'app Mail (donc via ta messagerie gmail) il restera non lu sur ton webmail Hotmail. Du coup, moi j'ai renoncé à lier mon compte msn à gmail, je passe par le site web. C'est con, mais Microsoft n'est toujours pas passé à l'IMAP.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

Ben moi je n'utilise plus l'interface web de hotmail, tout se fait dans gmail. 


J'ai juste un soucis pour l'instant : j'ai changé le mot de passe hotmail et gmail ne veut pas accepter les changements.


----------



## Dagui (29 Juillet 2010)

Ben tu supprime ton compte hotmail de gmail, et tu le refait. T'as essayé ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2010)

Oui marche pas. Je vais réessayer ce week-end.


----------



## john_dewinter (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPad, un Mac et Hotmail.
Bien sûr tous les emails sont transférés vers ces 2 iDevices, mais j'ai l'impresion qu'auparavant en supprimant un email sur mon mac il disparraissait également de ma boîte à lettre de l'iPad. Ce qui veut donc dire que chaque email était supprimé UNE fois.

Vu qu'à présent ce n'est plus le cas je suis obligé de les supprimer 2 fois (iPad et Mac). Est-ce que mes souvenirs sont corrects? Il y a moyen de configurer un tel fonctionnement?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (17 Septembre 2011)

Il faut que tes comptes soient synchronisés avec le protocole IMAP. Vérifie que c'est bien le cas.

Je ne suis d'ailleurs pas certain qu&#8217;Hotmail supporte l'IMAP.


----------



## john_dewinter (18 Septembre 2011)

Oui il le faut et d'après ce que je lis hotmail ne le fait pas en effet. Bizarre.


----------



## RomanoPingu (20 Septembre 2011)

Effectivement, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible à l'heure actuelle, ou alors je veux bien savoir moi aussi car entre l'iphone, l'ipad et le mac, j'en ai marre de devoir me taper 3x les mails emails.

D'autant plus que depuis plusieurs mois maintenant, il m'est impossible d'envoyer des emails depuis ces 3 bécannes en passant par mon adresse msn (je peux recevoir des messages, mais pas en envoyer).


----------



## john_dewinter (20 Septembre 2011)

Gmail fonctionne parfaitement c'est vrai, mais je veux garder hotmail comme adresse pour usage internet: Forums, inscriptions et autres pour éviter tout spam vers Gmail.

La solution serait naturellement de faire une deuxième adresse gmail et d'oublier hotmail, mais bon on s'y est tellement fait à hotmail, de plus vu que je n'emploie plus que mail.app je n'ai plus les inconvénients appartenant à Hotmail perçu comme vielli (si ce n'est celui dont je parle ci-haut). Et puis finalement aussi, ça veut dire que je me retrouverai avec 2 adresses hotmail qui flottent sur le web et après deux ans je n'arrive toujours pas à clôturer la toute vieille que je n'emploie plus.

Donc, RomanoPingu on devra s'y faire à switcher vers gmail


----------



## RomanoPingu (20 Septembre 2011)

ah non mais j'ai switcher depuis longtemps sur gmail, c'est juste que j'ai une vieille adresse hotmail que certains sites ont comme données perso pour moi et que je ne peux changer, et pour la Xbox, c'est obligé d'en avoir un également.

Pour le reste, vive gmail : facile à parametrer sur iphone/ipad/mac, mail accessible depuis n'importe quel ordi connecté à internet et accedent à google ^^


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2011)

Vous savez la solution d'avoir son adresse hotmail dans gmail ça marche parfaitement.


----------



## RomanoPingu (21 Septembre 2011)

C'est-à-dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2011)

Tu vas sur le site _gmail_->_paramètres_->_comptes et importation_ et tu donnes les renseignements pour ton compte hotmail. Gmail ira relever les messages de hotmail toutes les 20 minutes. 

Dans tes clients mail, tu n'as besoin que de ton compte gmail.


----------



## RomanoPingu (21 Septembre 2011)

merci pour l'astuce je vais tenter ça alors (je pourrais répondre à un mail avec mon adresse hotmail comme expéditeur par contre ou pas ?)

Par contre, on perd le push instantané avec cette méthode, dommage.


----------



## john_dewinter (22 Septembre 2011)

Ah!
Et il les suprimera aussi du serveur (serveur hotmail) ?
Il le fait seulement pendant 30 jours?


----------



## RomanoPingu (22 Septembre 2011)

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester mais c'est juste que si ça revele le courrier toutes les 20 min, je suppose qu'on perd le push (enfin, c'est en toute logique quoi).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2011)

Tu as le push sur le compte Google mais je ne l'ai pas activé, alors je ne peux pas te répondre.


----------



## RomanoPingu (23 Septembre 2011)

j'ai testé tout à l'heure :
Reglages -> mail -> ajouter un compte -> Gmail :
Nom : mon nom
Adresse : xxxx@hotmail.fr
Mot de passe : xxxx
Description hotmail

et après, en validant, ça ne marche pas. Dois-je en déduire que ce n'est plus possible ou ai-je fait une erreur quelque part ?

merci


----------

